# Pending State Record Redfish



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The new pending Texas State record for freshwater redfish C&R on the fly was executed this morning at dawn by yours truely.... and witnessed by Don Miller and supported by the Game Warden at Fairfield State Park. 

The new record redfish was 29 inches and 8 pounds 4 ounces shattering the previous mark of 22 inches at Fairfield. 

Picture, a very poor one, attached...my buddy Don has some better ones which I'll post when he gets back home after the weekend.

When I told SS and Bueyescowboy that I was going to try for the new state record fly fishing for reds last night, the chances seemed slim, at best. But, thanks to Don for his great assistance, we made it happen.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Good fish ML congrats! what kind of fly?
Now we know why you were'nt chasing stripers this am


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

NICE fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG Meadowlark, you the MAN! I had a good feeling about it when you said you were going. The feeding action was frenzied this morning and I thought that you might have good luck.
Nice fish and it goes to a deserving skilled angler, congrats!
I'm glad I got back on here before I take off.
SS


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Great job and congrats!!!!

Darlene


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

All right ML....!

Your the man..


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg ML that is awesome.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

very nice way to go.....:mpd:


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

wtg. Thats really impressive to plan to do it and the plan comes together. Thanks for sharing the moment.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WTG my friend! Give us some details. Fly? Technique? Is a striper next?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Good fish ML congrats! what kind of fly?
> Now we know why you were'nt chasing stripers this am


Yes, that's why I wasn't chasing stripers...but I'll be back out there soon.

Attached is a picture of the fly...it is a "snook fly" that I got from Mark Cowan in Mexico. As flys go, it is fairly large requiring a relatively heavy fly rod to handle it...in this case a 10 wt fly rod.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

muleherder said:


> wtg. Thats really impressive to plan to do it and the plan comes together. Thanks for sharing the moment.


It almost never happens that way for me...the best way to jinks a trip is to say in advance what you're going to do. The fish Gods frown on that and almost always punish me. :headknockThis was a very rare exception.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> WTG my friend! Give us some details. Fly? Technique? Is a striper next?


See picture above. There are some real brutes on Lake Fairfield...reds in the upper 30 inch class are not that unusual and over 40 inch fish are very real possibilities every time you make a cast.

Because of that and due to the relatively large fly I believed would work, a 10 wt was the weapon of choice. Loaded with 10 wt floating saltwater flats fly line, a Tarpon type leader totalling about 12 feet with a 20 pound bite tippet, and a large capacity Mastery series reel with well over 200 yards of backing.

I was after one of those brutes...but was fortunate to get a very respectable 29 inch fish. The record needs to be broken again, pushed to the upper 30's and over 40 if possible....and I'll be out there shooting for that.

Yes, a big Livingston striper on the fly is definitely on my wish list....one over 30 inches....but have to find them first...and believe have a good shot at that coming up this fall.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Well done M.L., a feather in your hat.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Meadowlark, I am willing to bet all your catches are not due to luck, and I am not a gambler.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

As long as I don't curse you with "a perfect storm", I think the fish gods will treat you right, lol.


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

You can trust anything Don Miller says--haha! Good job! I have been wanting to try a fly out at Fairfield and beat Parker's record but I dont have the patience to do so--plus I would rate myself a C- as a flyfisherman. Again good job!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just to close the loop on this thread....the record is no longer pending, it is official:

1) water body catch and release record
2) fly fishing record 
3) and State catch and release fly fishing record.

The credit goes to Don Miller.

Records are made to be broken...so, someone get one over 40 inches soon!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Good deal ML.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats! Are you going to wait for a challenger or do a back to back?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam, you know he is already gearing up to beat it, lol! Congrats again Meadowlark.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Congrats! Are you going to wait for a challenger or do a back to back?


Sunbeam,

I'm just thankful for every day I can get out on the water. What happens out there is just bonus.

But since I'm out there, kind of figure might as well go for something. :wink:


----------



## Rock Bottom (Aug 6, 2009)

Kudos to a great angler!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice, tip of my cap to you sir


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

way to go meadow.....a skill i need to learn....fly fishing


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations ML. You deserve it.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Just to close the loop on this thread....the record is no longer pending, it is official:
> 
> 1) water body catch and release record
> 2) fly fishing record
> ...


That's awesome... congrats..


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

Ha if it is credited at all to Mr Miller it is definately in question---j/k Don is a great guy and I think his truck has an autopilot setting for Fairfield


----------

